# POC knee pad and short



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought the whole point of flows was to be able to put them on standing...?

Then again I put my normal bindings on standing about 90% of the time, but I'm one of these crazy types who doesn't struggle with laces on my boots either...there must be fucking ninja blood in my family....maybe gelfling....


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

I might try that next time doing the binding while standing up. What I am after is sometime I fall and my knees landed on packed snow and it hurts by the end of the session.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

I have had my left knee drained twice and my right knee drained once due to hard falls on the ice coast. So i always where knee pads now. Hind sight If i knew how incredible the difference was(in a good way) for wearing knee pads, I would have done it from the day i began boarding and avoided those injuries. I bought a pair of under armour volleyball pads. V-ball pads are the best because they are soft front and muchhhh less bulky and work perfectly. I dont feel a thing when kneeling on the snow or taking a fall on the knees. just my $.02 here's the link to the ones i got Under Armour UA Rally Volleyball Knee Pads BLACK


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah, I thought about the volleyball shin pads as they less bulky. I went to the bicycle shop and did not find anything l likes. Some restrict bending your knees. I might check out sports department and try out the shin pads.


----------



## jbernste03 (Aug 20, 2012)

I got mine at dicks sporting goods. I thought they might be restricting too. But after riding with them for 15 min I completely forgot I even had em on


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the information.

But I am from Australia so I need to such out this brand here or similar brand with decent quality. BTW, is it a gel padding on these Under Armour knee pads?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a pair of Bonfire pants that has pockets that say removable ergonomic pads in the knees & ass. 
Didn't know they were supposed to come with them, so I didn't know they were missing.
But I'm sure there are quite a few brands out there that have this feature.
1 less thing to have to worry about forgetting & far less hassle.
If pads are going to cost you $50-? you'd be better off getting brand new pants with removable/or not pads.


I had a pair of Flow bindings before, diff model, but I think they work the same.

When you go to do your bindings up, take your front foot & kick it into the binding, then use your other foot to lift up the high-back & lock it.

I love that about Flow bindings, it's so nice to get your front foot in without having to put your coffee down when you get to the chair in the morning.

TT

.


----------



## kino (Apr 1, 2011)

i think kneepads and bum pads are good buys to make for an enjoyable riding experience. i find that im less afraid to try out stuff because i have paddings


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Yes I can agree with that Kino.

You are not afraid of getting a sore bum at the end of the day with the paddings. I started to learn a bit of jumps now and landed on my bum once last time and it hurts on packed snow.


----------

